
Ask HN: What made you abandon learning to draw? - jlelonm
I&#x27;d love to hear more about any&#x2F;all of<p>- what motivated you to learn to draw<p>- what you were interested in drawing<p>- what your biggest roadblock&#x2F;weakness to getting better was<p>- how many times you&#x27;ve tried to learn
======
mneil
I've always loved to draw. It's relaxing. I watch cartoons. I wanted to be an
animator when I was a growing up.

People, scenes, animals. Both realistic and stylized.

Time. Art is as much a trade as anything else. It takes constant practice to
get good and maintain it. Software paid better than art.

I have a bachelor's of arts, in art. I would draw, paint, or create for 20+
hours a week, every week, for a couple years. I also have an associate of arts
in graphic design.

Ultimately, I do not practice anymore because I love programming too, it pays
better, and there isn't enough time in the day to be great at both.

------
jlelonm
For me, personally:

> what motivated you to learn to draw

Half of me wanted to impress my friends. The other half of me wanted to make
stories come to life.

> what you were interested in drawing

Mostly animated characters. Faces. Portraits.

> biggest roadblock/weakness

PROPORTIONS. I hated how I'd draw something and it would always look "slightly
off" but I couldn't really put my finger on exactly why

> how many times you've tried to learn

Probably about 3 times..

------
poormystic
I discovered that although I can draw very well I have no visual memory. (For
this reason it is actually very difficult for me to know who I'm talking to,
even if I know them quite well.)

